# LG Optimus 4X HD



## Barking_Mad (Dec 12, 2012)

Currently going on Buy Mobile Phones with 300 mins, 5000 texts and all you can eat data for £20 a month with 3 Mobile. 3 dont actually do the phone in store, but they do provide the contract.

Too good to be true? I think im about to find out


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds pretty average for a 24 contract to me.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 12, 2012)

Better off getting a Nexus 4 for £239, which is basically the same phone but with direct updates from Google and a bit better looking. Slap a £10 a month sim in it and you're paying the same amount over two years but have the extended freedom of being able to ditch your provider whenever you want.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2012)

cliche guevara said:
			
		

> Better off getting a Nexus 4 for £239, which is basically the same phone but with direct updates from Google and a bit better looking. Slap a £10 a month sim in it and you're paying the same amount over two years but have the extended freedom of being able to ditch your provider whenever you want.



Of course the OP may not have the up front cost for the phone.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 12, 2012)

Not for the spec of the phone - it's get a similar spec to the S3 and HTC One X, which are currently about £30 and £24 for the same contract. I suspect it's not shipping many units because of that and the price has dropped.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Of course the OP may not have the up front cost for the phone.


 
Sadly not. The phone has excellent reviews albeit with a software problem with the camera auto focus which will probably be fixed in an upgrade. It's above what i need to be honest, but the phone I do want is not as good and £4 a month more expensive on contract! Strange eh?

Id like the LG Nexus 4, but it's £26 a month on contract.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 12, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> Sadly not. The phone has excellent reviews albeit with a software problem with the camera auto focus which will probably be fixed in an upgrade. It's above what i need to be honest, but the phone I do want is not as good and £4 a month more expensive on contract! Strange eh?
> 
> Id like the LG Nexus 4, but it's £26 a month on contract.


And it's £399 if you buy it on PAYG. I really don't understand how networks are justifying the price difference between the Google Play store and their own stores? This phone was supposed to change the industry, but carriers are just marking the price up to match the rest of their products.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 13, 2012)

cliche guevara said:


> And it's £399 if you buy it on PAYG. I really don't understand how networks are justifying the price difference between the Google Play store and their own stores? This phone was supposed to change the industry, but carriers are just marking the price up to match the rest of their products.


 
Yeah, it's really bad form by the phone companies but sadly not unexpected 


The LG phone above is £250 to buy new. With a sim only deal @ £10 a month minimum, that takes total cost to: £490. Contract wise you'd pay £20 a month for 24 months with 300 mins and unlimited data = £480

If you shop about contracts are not always more expensive than buying the phone outright.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 31, 2013)

After much deliberating/waiting for prices of other phones to drop, i've ordered one of these and it should be here tomorrow. During my indecision the price fell from £20 to just £18 a month for the 300mins, 5000 texts and unlimited data. I'd say that's a pretty good price for a quadcore phone. Compared to most other contract deals it's also a good £10 a month cheaper than the S3 and One X - which in the end I couldnt say were worth the extra £240 over two years.

Update when i get it working!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you get it Barking_Mad ?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 3, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Did you get it Barking_Mad ?



Yes. After they sent it to my home address instead of my work one, so I had to wait until the next morning to pick it up! Talk about an anticlimax. 

If you're looking at buying a phone on contract or sim only and don't want to spend the money required for an S3 or One X I can really recommend it. 

300mins, 5000 texts and unlimited data for a quad core phone for £18 a month is frankly a stupid money. Sim free its £235 about £65 cheaper than the lowest price S3.

I was wary of buymobiles.net after reading the reviews, but I guessed with most reviews they attract people who have problems rather than happy customers. 

The LG skin is really nice, very simple but effective, easy to navigate etc. As with any quad core phone it's very powerful and runs apps and games (woot Minecraft!) without trying. Lightening fast. 

Camera seems good albeit missing some of the advanced settings of the S3 and One X. Pictures are good tho. Autofocus problem featured in many early reviews has gone with software update. 

Very slim, bit square and slab like, but not a problem to hold and very light without feeling like you're not holding anything. Battery seems fine too but it's early days. 

All in all an excellent under rated phone. I had an  HTC Desire previously.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 3, 2013)

That sounds good.I migrated from an HTC Desire, my first smartphone which I enjoyed using, to a Galaxy S3 which is the dog's whatnots and with lots of memory, a better battery life. The camera is brilliant, but the contract with Vodaphone it is more than 30 pounds a month - the bastards put it up when I upgraded.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 4, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> That sounds good.I migrated from an HTC Desire, my first smartphone which I enjoyed using, to a Galaxy S3 which is the dog's whatnots and with lots of memory, a better battery life. The camera is brilliant, but the contract with Vodaphone it is more than 30 pounds a month - the bastards put it up when I upgraded.


 
It also has NFC and comes with a tag. Not got round to use it or know if it's any use yet though...


----------

